# My A/c Quit Working



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

I have never had a problem with my A/C in the 4 years I've had my OB. We probably only use it 2 or 3 times a summer on average. More often we have the heat on at night.

This weekend it got up to 96* and the A/C would not come on. The "UNIT ON" switch was blinking 5 times, then it would stop for a couple seconds and repeat the 5 blinks. I don't know if this is some kind of a code or not.

When I checked my manual it stated that when the "UNIT ON" light flickers, there is a malfunction of the sensors or compressor.

We are heading out again this weekend so any insight would be greatly appreciated!

-Matt


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Did you try disconnecting form shore power and the battery cables? Completely disconnecting all power sources resets the unit and that may do it.

Mike


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I believe there's a reset button inside the unit that should be pressed once you're disconnected from power sources. Others who had this problem can probably add more.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Did you try disconnecting form shore power and the battery cables? Completely disconnecting all power sources resets the unit and that may do it.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]123137[/snapback]​


I disconnected from shore power but didn't disconnect the batteries. I'll try that when I get home.

Thanks!


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

Morrowmd said:


> camping479 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you try disconnecting form shore power and the battery cables? Completely disconnecting all power sources resets the unit and that may do it.
> ...


You have to disconnect the battery (for 30 seconds or so). Disconnecting shore power and/or turning off the breaker is not enough. The circuit board with the AC sensors runs off battery power... The campground we stay at has regular power fluctuations (i.e. not very good 30amp service) and last summer I had to disconnect the battery at least 5 times to get it working. I need to install an accessible battery cut-off switch or add a little on/off toggle switch to the AC at some point.

I had our dealer check out the AC just in case and everything seems OK. Then I was talking to one of the sales guys who had camped at Falcon for many years (I know you can't believe everything they say) and he commented on two factors:

1) The carrier AC in our Outbacks does take quite a bit of juice to fire up the compressor and..
2) The campground is known for poor 30amp service especially when it's full and everyone is trying to run their AC.

Greg


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

as above stated -- disconect the batteries totally -- and disconnect the shore power -- and let set for about 5 minutes (I know 30 seconds is enough but i usually let it set for as while) -- depending on the model there is sometime a reset seitch on the circuit board -- you need to pres that too -- if in doubt call Cariers toll free number - they are great --

if the A/C is kiled 3 times in a row without proper shutdown (via remote control) this will happen --

good luck -- ad no i cant spell LOL


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

I disconnected shore power *and* batteries and after a few minutes the A/C was working again. My circuit board doesn't have a reset switch.

Thanks everyone!

-Matt


----------

